# Cube Elite Super HPC Pro 2014



## Paddy75 (26. Januar 2014)

Moin

Gibt hier ja irgendwie keinen Fred über das Elite....Was sagt ihr zu dem Elite. 
Ich hab es mir bestellt und es wird wohl Montag verschickt 
Wollte mich eigentlich vorher informieren, aber anscheinend is es nicht wirklich verbreitet und man findet kaum was im Netz


----------



## stonele (26. Januar 2014)

Ich habe das Reaction. Das ist ja ähnlich. Mit dem bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddy75 (26. Januar 2014)

Ich hoffe meins kommt Mittwoch an  Obwohl im Moment is eh Sauwetter...
Kann mir einer sagen ob die Fox Modeljahr 13 oder 14 ist? Ich will sie auf CTD Remote umbauen und die Teile Bestellen


----------



## GlockeGT (27. Januar 2014)

Ich hab das 2013er, bin super zufrieden.


----------



## haschCube (27. Januar 2014)

hi
hab mir das slt besetellt.
kommt ende april.

hier mal ein test zum pro
http://www.velomotion.de/cube-elite-super-hpc-pro-29-test/

lg harry


----------



## Paddy75 (27. Januar 2014)

Den Test hab ich gelesen. War der einzige den ich gefunden hatte  Das SLT is Hammer...


----------



## haschCube (27. Januar 2014)

hoffentlich.
wollte unbedingt die xx1 und da war das cube das mit abstand billigste

hast du einen test zum slt gefunden?
lg harry


----------



## Paddy75 (27. Januar 2014)

Ne, zu 2014 Cubes findet man irgendwie keine/kaum Tests


----------



## haschCube (30. Januar 2014)

mittlerweile angekommen?


----------



## Paddy75 (30. Januar 2014)

Liegt bei GLS im Depot und kommt hoffentlich morgen an!!!! Hab extra nen Termin für morgen gemacht und die haben es heute schon versucht.
Bei meinem Glück klappt wieder nix


----------



## haschCube (30. Januar 2014)

vorfreude ist doch die schönste.
ich hab meins schon im dezember bestellt und bekomms erst ende april
also; viel spaß morgen
lg harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddy75 (31. Januar 2014)

Es ist da 


Aber der Witz ist doch das bei einem 2500€ Bike keine Pedale dabei sind und ich die extra kaufen muss!!! Ist das so richtig oder was? Bei meinem LTD Team waren ja auch welche dabei ....
Wenigstens ein paar 0815 Pedale könnten doch dabei sein 

Na gut...hab jetzt gelesen dass das normal ist das keine dabei sind  Könnte man aber wenigstens anmerken.....Jetzt muss ich noch welche bestellen


----------



## haschCube (31. Januar 2014)

ist normal. es gibt 5 verschiedene pedalsysteme. welche hätten sie da rein legen sollen ist ok. freu dich


----------



## haschCube (31. Januar 2014)

bike sieht super aus. viel spass damit


----------



## Paddy75 (31. Januar 2014)

Danke  Hab mir jetzt erstmal auf die schnelle ein paar Sixpack Icon AL bestellt


----------



## haschCube (3. Februar 2014)

schon gefahren?
wie ist es?


----------



## Paddy75 (3. Februar 2014)

Ne, noch nicht.... Pedale und die Hans Dampf kommen heute erst an. Denke mal die erste Runde wird erst was zum Wochenende. Aber hab ja noch mein altes mit den Ice Spiker, die sind im Moment auch nötig bei uns 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wies (3. Februar 2014)

Ist dir der Hans Dampf auf ner 19mm Felge nicht zu schwer und schlapprig?

BTW: Schicker Hobel


----------



## Paddy75 (3. Februar 2014)

Mal sehen.... Bin die HD noch nicht gefahren. Wollte sie mal ausprobieren 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paddy75 (4. Februar 2014)

Pedale und kleinkram sind da (HD und Tubeless Kit noch nicht). Hab zuerst gedacht sie in rot zu bestellen war ein Fehler....aber gefällt mir  Die Trinkflasche passt natürlich nicht in den kleinen Rahmen  Muss ich mir irgendwas basteln damit sie 5-6 cm weiter unten sitzt


----------



## haschCube (4. Februar 2014)

warum lässt du die reifen nicht drauf?
die sind doch richtig gut


----------



## Paddy75 (4. Februar 2014)

Hat kein tieferen Grund . Wollte die HD gerne haben. Vielleicht fahr ich aber doch die RR weiter. Auf jeden fall Tubeless

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wies (4. Februar 2014)

Paddy75 schrieb:


> Hat kein tieferen Grund . Wollte die HD gerne haben. Vielleicht fahr ich aber doch die RR weiter. Auf jeden fall Tubeless



Würd an deiner Stelle vorn erst mal den HD drauf machen und hinten den RoRo bis er durch is und danach den RaRa runterfahren


----------



## Paddy75 (9. Februar 2014)

Sooo, erste Ausfahrt geschafft  Keine Macken und Probleme auf 30 Km (gefühle 300, schei.. Wind)
Die HD fahren sich überraschend leicht auf Asphalt und festem Boden. Nur auf weicherem nassen Boden muss man sich schon mehr anstrengen
Alles in allem bin ich bis jetzt voll zufrieden mit dem Elite


----------



## Yberion666 (9. Februar 2014)

Schönes Rad, aber Hans Dampf und Flatpedals an einem Race-Hardtail passt überhaupt nicht, finde ich.


----------



## Paddy75 (9. Februar 2014)

Die HD wollte ich nur mal ausprobieren. Mal sehen wie lang sie drauf bleiben. 
Und Klick mag ich nich so....aber kommt garantiert auch früher oder später


----------



## hebolaco (10. Februar 2014)

Paddy75 schrieb:


> Sooo, erste Ausfahrt geschafft  Keine Macken und Probleme auf 30 Km (gefühle 300, schei.. Wind)
> Die HD fahren sich überraschend leicht auf Asphalt und festem Boden. Nur auf weicherem nassen Boden muss man sich schon mehr anstrengen



aber Schmutzabweisend so sauber wie die Reifen nach 30 km  sind.

Schönes Cube !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddy75 (10. Februar 2014)

Unterwegs gewaschen  War nach 3-4 Km. Aber viel dreckiger ist es auch nicht geworden


----------



## bergfloHD (18. März 2014)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, aber Hans Dampf und Flatpedals an einem Race-Hardtail passt überhaupt nicht, finde ich.


 
Absolute Zustimmung


----------



## Paddy75 (25. März 2014)

Hab mir jetzt extra für euch einen zweiten Satz Laufräder mit RoRo und RaRa gekauft   Aber die Flats bleiben erstmal dran..... Komme gut mit den klar.


----------

